# Windows 10 nur 6,95 GB RAM statt 8 GB verwendbar?



## zyntex (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit kurzem das Problem das ich unter Windwos 10 nur 6,95 GB meiner 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher verwenden kann...laut Windows selber.

Woran kann das denn liegen und vor allem wie bekomme ich den Rest zurück? In CPU-Z wird alles richtig erkannt, daher gehe ich nciht davon aus das etwas defekt ist und ja es ist natürlich die 64-Bit Version von Windows 10.


----------



## Gluksi (4. Oktober 2016)

Das liegt an dem K and deinem Prozessor  du hast die interne Graka eingeschaltet im bios
bei mir sind es 500 mb die verschwinden aber gewollt da ich grad am experimentieren bin


----------



## zyntex (4. Oktober 2016)

Hä, die hatte ich zu Anfang ausgeschaltet und nach dem Übertakten war ich nie wieder im Bios. Aber die kann doch nicht mal eben die ~1,5 GB RAM fressen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2016)

Wie viel RAM die iGPU als Grafikspeicher reserviert kann man im UEFI meist sogar einstellen...


----------



## zyntex (4. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ja, ja 

Tatsächlich war das Teil an...wie auch immer das passiert ist.

Jetzt startet der PC zwar wesentlich langsamer () aber immerhin habe ich meinen vollen RAM wieder. 

Danke, wäre ich im Leben nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## Gast20180430 (8. Oktober 2016)

Gluksi schrieb:


> Das liegt an dem K and deinem Prozessor  du hast die interne Graka eingeschaltet im bios


Das hat aber nix mit dem "K" zu tun.
Es gibt auch Cpu's ohne "K" die eine Grafikeinheit haben.


----------



## Sebastianw523 (1. April 2020)

Ich habe das selbe Problem, aber es geht nicht weg wenn ich die interne Grafikkarte ausschalte.
Hat jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2020)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum,


Sebastianw523 schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem, aber es geht nicht weg wenn ich die interne Grafikkarte ausschalte.
> Hat jemand ne Lösung?


Jetzt könnte man natürlich zuerst zynisch bemerken, wenn es nicht die Lösung ist, ist es auch nicht dasselbe Problem. 

Im ernst, fang am besten mal an, Dein System genau zu nennen. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, wer sich alles Speicher exkluviv reserviert.


----------



## Sebastianw523 (2. April 2020)

Ich hab meine PC Daten mal hier hochgeladen, hoffe sie werden jetzt hier angezeigt.
Wenn nicht:
AMD Ryzen 3 2200G
Gigabyte AB350M-DS3H-CF
Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4GB 2400Mhz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
bequiet System Power 9 400W


----------

